# Seagate external hard drive not working



## Firedrops (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a seagate external hard drive of 320gb, it was working just fine until this morning, when my computer didn't detect it anymore. i went to check Device Manager, and its there. i tried disabling it then enabling it, disabling took about 10 minutes and enabling it just hanged my computer completely and i needed to force-shut down. then when i switched it on and put in my hard drive again, it appeared under Devices with Removable Storage instead of under Hard Disk Drives like it normally does. also i have noticed that the light shines continuously orange without blinking like it normally does, and produces a low beeping sound about every 3 seconds(from the hard drive itself, not through my computer speakers). my hard drive does not specify the model, it just puts a Seagate(insert seagate symbol here).it is not a freeagent, i could not find this product on any site. 
if it helps, the back says this
"320 GB/Product of Singapore/(scanner code)/SN 5VE005FQ/(scanner code)/PN 9PR133-989/(loooong scanner code)PYWCE F0HQU G1FM8 ZVZSE TBBGM/NOT FOR EXTERNAL SALE"
every "/" means a new line(below)
it is one of those that requires a password to login and stuff.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

The sound could be the start of the hard drive failing, is this beeping sound every 3 second exactly or is it rather random? Also you should try removing the HDD out of it's external enclosure and try hooking it up inside your computer and see if it works that way. If it does, then the external enclosure was/is your issue.


----------



## Firedrops (Jul 3, 2009)

it beeps every 3 seconds, heres a picture(attached) of it i took to show you guys the model thing. i am on a tablet pc and i am unsure of how to remove the external casing or hooking it up into my computer.


----------



## Firedrops (Jul 3, 2009)

BUMP.
still not solved.


----------



## Firedrops (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG guys help please this is really urgent. all my examination things are in it and my exams starts tomorrow.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The most common problem with external drives is the circuitry in the housing. 
Opening the case usually involves damage because they are made of plastic and not really mean to be opened. Opening the case also voids warranty.
After removing the drive from the enclosure you will need a Hdd to USB adapter to connect it to a tablet PC.
Newegg has a selection of them: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...o USB adapter&name=Adapters & Gender Changers

I use the Apricorn: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...d_drive_to_USB_adapter-_-12-161-002-_-Product


----------



## Firedrops (Jul 3, 2009)

so its a purely physical problem and there's no way some software or edits can fix it?


----------



## orang111 (Aug 4, 2010)

I also faced the similar problem :upset:

Do you get it solved?


----------



## Firedrops (Jul 3, 2009)

Nope... Discarded it. Sent it to some electronics guys, and they told me it can't be fixed anymore. ):


----------

